

Startup Quote: Jonathan Ive, senior vice president, Apple - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2941634287

======
raychancc
It’s very easy to be different, but very difficult to be better.

\- Jonathan Ive

<http://startupquote.com/post/2941634287>

